# Where is dead man's island?



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I am fimiliar with the P'cola Pass area, but where is dead man's island? Thanks......tight lines.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dead Mans Island is on the south side of Pensacola Bay. It is the shallows north of Gulf Breeze. Whenships came into Pensacola Baywith ill shipman, the sickwere placed on the island and left to die. *

*This way they did not spread the illness to the main land Pensacola. Several ships went down around that area during Hurricanes.*


----------



## Seaspots (Dec 3, 2008)

Great info on the island. It sure would suck to be dropped off to die! Glad to learn something on the local history that I did not know!


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought it was called Deadman's Island because of the large "deadman" (anchor) that is there. In the older days, they used the deadman to lean their boats over and perform bottom maintenance. I've seen a few old timers do it over the last few years also. Maybe it was named for both?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.gulfbreezenews.com/news/2007/1011/Front_Page/002.html

According to environmen- officials looking to restore the island, the small landform is a historical landmark that served as a location for ship maintenance in 1764, a yellow fever quarantine station in 1891, a glue factory and eventually a fish fertilizer plant in 1906. After that, the island was vacated and eventually obtained by the city in 1977 and 1978.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess that makes us both right! :clap


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

As someone else has posted about why it was called that. I am a new Englander Boston Mass boater transplanted here in the south.There is a island in Boston Harbor called Nixsmate. All that is left is the granite blocks and a pyramid structure.

This is where they hanged pirates to keep honest seamen honest.One man was hanged there with dieing words he said this island will shrink away for hanging an innoccent man . The island in the 1700,s was and acre now its only about 40 ft square.

So I suspect there is a lot of harbor entrances that have little islands with ominous names around the US coastline.


----------

